

Bounce Rate: Sexiest Web Metric Ever? - amichail
http://www.mpdailyfix.com/2007/06/bounce_rate_sexiest_web_metric.html

======
amichail
Does anyone know if this is based on unique visits in Google analytics? You
wouldn't want the same visitor contributing multiple times to the bounce rate
(e.g., by checking the stats on a page every day say).

------
amichail
Also see:

<http://youtube.com/watch?v=ppgfjo6IIf4>

